

Startup Camp NYC (Oct. 22-23) - dpapathanasiou
http://www.startupcamp.org/register.html

======
eposts
Is anyone from YC gonna be there?

I found the schedule here if you are attending:
<http://wiki.startupcamp.org/wiki/StartupCampNYCGrid>

~~~
dpapathanasiou
The schedule is less compelling than the opportunity to meet like-minded
people.

------
jli
is it really still open to register? it starts in 3 days

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Yes.

It's a free, "un-conference" type event, like a BarCamp.

